# My top 20



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Its the holidays so no College hoops for a few days. Since its still early in the season and every game can change a prospects ranking I decided to do an early ranking for the coming draft. Since we obviously dont know the order of the draft this is not a mock just a ranking.

1. John Wall
2. Derrick Favors
3. Evan Turner
4. Al Farouq Aminu
5. Xavier Henry
6. Ed Davis
7. Wesley Johnson
8. Donatas Motiejunas
9. DeMarcus Cousins
10. Cole Aldrich
11. Greg Monroe
12. Patrick Patterson
13. Devin Ebanks
14. JaMychal Green
15. Avery Bradley
16. Larry Sanders
17. Jan Vesely
18. Kemba Walker
19. Manny Harris
20. Willie Warren

I think the top 3 is pretty clear at this point, I like Turner but he needs to get on a team that puts the ball in his hands because thats when he is most effective
The talent really falls off after the top 12 imo, I put Ebanks at 13 based on what I think he will do as the season continues because he hasnt been very impressive so far. I have said earlier that I dont think Larry Sanders and Willie Warren arent really great value near the lottery but after a closer look there really isnt anybody left after the top 12.
Of course as you can see Im a big fan of Cousins and JaMychal Green as DX and draft.net have them lower (or in Greens case in the 2010 draft)
Havent seen Motiejunas yet this season, and have never seen Vesely so their rankings are based on around where those 2 sites have them.
Also Damion James is really helping his stock, but not sure about his NBA potential as he seems still stuck in between positions.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lots of guys who could turn out to be pretty good, but also rather mediocre at best. I'm not sure if this is the type of draft class you want when you need a star player though.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Good draft if you need a high level rotation guy though. I like Avery Bradley a but more and dint thunk Cousins background checks will allow him to go that high.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bradley isn't coming out this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep outside Wall no real stars but there is about 15 guys after Wall who can become excellent role players plus I expect at least a couple guys to be some sleepers as well
Renardo Sidney for one is a top 10 talent but will probably end up getting drafted somewhere in the 2nd and either completely flame out or can easily turn out to be an excellent player


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you have to find a spot for Solomon Alabi in there at some point. He's a beast defensively, great rebounder, and looked a lot better offensively this year than he did as a freshman.

Someone mentioned this in another thread, but one guy I really have my eye on is James Anderson from Oklahoma St. Probably a bit under the radar because their team isn't that good, but he can flat out play.

I haven't been impressed enough with Kemba Walker to throw him into my top 20. 40% shooter from inside the arc? Yikes.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Havent seen Anderson this season yet, Im gonna go check if there is any OKLSt games on ESPN360... As far as Walker its really because there is so few PGs that I put him and Im a big Alabi fan but Im not sure how much more he has as compared to other prospects he is almost 22 years old, as opposed to Walker who is about 19 years old and so on... Age is a huge factor when I do these rankings because thats the closest to a potential stat as there is, of course it has to do with what I see also but I cant watch everything and everyone so I use stats on these rankings as well


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Willie Warren at 20? Two big thumbs down.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Willie Warren at 20? Two big thumbs down.


I tend to agree here. Someone may overvalue him, but he's still a top 10 prospect for next year's draft. He seems to be a lacking a bit defensively but I don't see many other weaknessses.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Any list or lists without Lance Stephenson in its top 10 is a flawed one


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Any list or lists without Lance Stephenson in its top 10 is a flawed one


I disagree...he's been far from overly impressive this season thus far. Five games scoring in single digits and only shooting 20% from deep. No way can you say he's a must top 10 guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its the skillset. Really advanced for his age, and at that size I figure come tourney time, scouts will be drooling plus he really goes after it on defense.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Its the skillset. Really advanced for his age, and at that size I figure come tourney time, scouts will be drooling plus he really goes after it on defense.


I'm not saying he won't develop into a great player, but from what I've seen I'd say he needs to stay at Cincy for another season.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya basically Stephenson is far from a top 10 player IMO, but this could be another Russell Westbrook case where his numbers arent exactly impressive in NCAA but he has that NBA game
I can see NBA when I watch him play but top 10 just doesnt seem likely to me at this point especially with the top 12-15 guys in this draft I think are all pretty good prospects of course it falls of from there and thats why I put Warren on there


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even on that list of yours, Dyson is better than a lot of dudes on there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I agree Dyson is currently a better player than some of the guys on there and I do think he is a sleeper who is going to be a pretty solid NBA player but he is also a combo guard with questionable shot selection and not amazing athletism, so I cant see him getting picked before the very end of the first round at this point
Now will Avery Bradley develop to be a better player than Dyson? You never know but I think he will and I would be willing to take him over Dyson because he is already as good a defender and at worst will be pretty much as good as Dyson. But who knows Bradley might not ever be better, you can say the same about Kemba Walker and possibily Warren but right now I would take them over Dyson because they have more untapped potential.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rip Hamilton had a better career than most of the guys he was selected with. Dyson's midrange game is probably the best in college, he's forced to jack up shots because the team lacks scorers. He will be fine in the pros.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont get what Hamilton has to do with it?
He went to UConn but he lead them to a championship and is about 65 when Dyson is like 62 and UConn looks like they are barelly holding on to the top 25


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am saying people drool over potential when there's a guy like Dyson who you know what you will get out of him and he is going to be quite useful in the league because he's one heck of a competitor. If he falls to the 20s in the draft, some playoff team his getting a starting caliber 2 guard.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Lance Stephenson, DeMarcus Cousins and Renardo Sidney are the wildcards of this draft.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Renardo Sidney is a huge wildcard. Tremendous talent, but will have gone 20 months without playing in an organized basketball game, and without the opportunity to show the weight and attitude issues are behind him it's not even a guarantee he gets drafted,


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The NCAA is screwing Renardo Sidney over and its a shame. They should've gotten their **** together earlier so he would know where he stood. Now he can't go play overseas or in college. Proof positive that the NCAA doesn't give a **** about the welfare of the "kids" they claim to protect.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sidney should just go to the D-League and get in shape.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> The NCAA is screwing Renardo Sidney over and its a shame. They should've gotten their **** together earlier so he would know where he stood. Now he can't go play overseas or in college. Proof positive that the NCAA doesn't give a **** about the welfare of the "kids" they claim to protect.


I totally agree, but him getting screwed is going to hurt his draft stock. I agree with HKF, go to the D-League and get in shape.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep Sidney needs to make a decision because him not playing is only hurting his stock, no prospects really played in the dleaugue before so scouts dont know what to expect statistically from him, so even if he doesnt put up great numbers he can still help himself more than not playing at all


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Update top 40
1. John Wall
2. Evan Turner
3. Xavier Henry
4. Al Farouq Aminu
5. Wesley Johnson
6. Greg Monroe
7. Ed Davis
8. Derrick Favors
9. DeMarcus Cousins
10. Cole Aldrich
11. Donatas Motiejunas
12. Devin Ebanks
13. Patrick Patterson
14. Hassan Whiteside
15. JaMychal Green
16. Alec Burks
17. Jordan Hamilton
18. Solomon Alabi
19. Dexter Pittman
20. Jan Vesely
21. Tiny Gallon
22. Elias Harris
23. Damion James
24. Avery Bradley
25. Kevin Jones
26. Derrick Williams
27. JaJuan Johnson
28. Gordon Hayward
29. Larry Sanders
30. Gani Lawal
31. Kemba Walker
32. Trevor Booker
33. Jon Leuer
34. Paul George
35. Arnett Moultrie
36. Draymond Green
37. Stanley Robinson
38. Chris Johnson
39. Robbie Hummel
40. Willie Warren 

I worked on this one for literally like 3 weeks watching any NCAA games I could including old ones on ESPN360 and ones I recorded, so Im pretty happy with this list
I already know the guy you guys like is James Anderson but I dont think he is THAT impressive
Ive never seen Jan Vesely play but NBAdraft.net has him at 20 and DX at 19 so I put him at 20
Havent seen Motiejunas this season but I couldnt put him above the top 10
Im starting to have doubts about Favors
Saw some Alec Burks and he has mad potential
Evan Turner really needs the ball in his hands, but overall he has to be 2nd at this point


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry Sanders is way too low. Too much length and too good of a shotblocker.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> I already know the guy you guys like is James Anderson but I dont think he is THAT impressive


The only thing Anderson hasn't done that well this year is shoot the three, but he's shown in his prior two seasons that he is capable from out there. He just dropped in 26 points on 7-14 shooting with 8 rebounds in a win over Colorado on Wednesday. I continue to be amazed how this guy doesn't get more publicity.

Greg Monroe has not played like a top six NBA talent. He disappears from some games far too often and has not shot the ball all that well, either.

I'll continue to tout BYU PG Jimmer Fredette because he's playing as well as anyone in the country (albeit against lesser competition) as he's currently trying to play through a battle like mono. I'd include him over Kemba Walker who continues to regress.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No GM is drafting Wesley Johnson, Greg Monroe and Xavier Henry over Ed Davis. You said you watched college ball for over 3 weeks and yet you have Favors at 8. Really? Gani Lawal has outplayed Favors this year and you have him at 30. There's no way he doesn't go in the lottery, and if worse comes to worse, he's a top 20 pick. Warren the way he has played this year is a first round pick.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

If you compared Favors year to Lawal's freshman year it would be an absolute joke.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No Pondexter is huge mistake as well. He's been an absolute beast for the Huskies this season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> If you compared Favors year to Lawal's freshman year it would be an absolute joke.


But we are not comparing their freshman years, we are talking about NOW


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> But we are not comparing their freshman years, we are talking about NOW


i think fjkdsi is talking about where he would take guys if the draft was right now, not who is playing the best right this second.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> But we are not comparing their freshman years, we are talking about NOW


Are we talking about right now? I'll agree - Lawal is playing better than Favors this season. But who is going to be the better NBA player? Favors no question.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

You really do not like Willie Warren, do you.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya Warren is an undersized SG who gets the ball way too much in that offense
And ya Lawal is the better player right now but come on you should know better than that HB, Favors is 3 years younger and has a lot more celing


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Pondexter seems to disappear in big games, and Anderson is a good shooter but Im not sure about his defense and all around game, outside shooting/scoring he doesnt stand out to me
All these guys in the top 40 are really good players or gonna be really good so not being on isnt really a diss
Just like Warren being ranked only 40


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Pondexter seems to disappear in big games, and Anderson is a good shooter but Im not sure about his defense and all around game, outside shooting/scoring he doesnt stand out to me
> All these guys in the top 40 are really good players or gonna be really good so not being on isnt really a diss
> Just like Warren being ranked only 40


Are you kidding me? Pondexter dropped in 23 (more than 1/3rd of his team's points) against UCLA two nights ago, and has scored 25+ seven different times this year. He has totally upped his game and there's no reason he shouldn't be on your list. 

Outside shooting/scoring Anderson doesn't stand out to you when he's a career 38% deep shooter and averaging 22 PPG this year? You don't make any sense.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

actually you are right about Pondexter I watched the wrong games, I guess but this is looking at his stats, from what I saw Im still not sure he is an NBA SF he is close to the list not sure I would put him on over some of the other guys that are putting up great numbers on better teams and are younger...BTW this list is about 60% what Ive seen 20% stats and 20% nbadraft.net/draftexpress rankings, since I cant watch every game and my opinion may differ from others at times I tried to add those factors into it

I meant to say besides outside shooting/scoring he doesnt stand out to me..loltypo


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Anderson currently with 22 points (2 of 4 from deep) with 15 minutes left to go in a road game against Kansas St.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

didnt watch the game but thats an impressive performance statistically, maybe he will be in my top 40 when I make a new one, probably during conference tourney week


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Fredette had 33 points tonight (5-9 from deep) in a 71-69 win at San Diego St. tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the update fjkdsi. I need to watch some more of these kids the next few weeks and then I'll come back and provide a list for comparison.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

What do you guys think about Scottie Reynolds?

He has been great in college basketball but do you think he has the skill to contribute at the next level.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Tyreke said:


> What do you guys think about Scottie Reynolds?
> 
> He has been great in college basketball but do you think he has the skill to contribute at the next level.


He's had a heck of a season and probably deserves more talk about his NBA potential than he's getting - especially in a class where there aren't a ton of PGs. He'll probably be on the borderline of being drafted, and if he doesn't I would bet that he'd be a special player overseas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tyreke said:


> What do you guys think about Scottie Reynolds?
> 
> He has been great in college basketball but do you think he has the skill to contribute at the next level.


He picked the perfect school to show off his skills. He seems to be an undersized SG that has to have the ball a lot to make an impact. I don't count out players based on size, but he obviously is lacking in that category. He could do very well in a fast paced offensive environment in a backup capacity.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He would have to be a PG in the NBA.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> He would have to be a PG in the NBA.


Absolutely. I was just saying he doesn't necessarily show a PG skillset despite his PG size.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I like the update fjkdsi. I need to watch some more of these kids the next few weeks and then I'll come back and provide a list for comparison.


Hope you come through with that, looking forward to seeing your list...
Yeah, Reynolds is gonna need a lot to go his way to stick around in the NBA, imo


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

This would be my list just to compare:

1. John Wall
2. Evan Turner
3. Patrick Patterson
4. DeMarcus Cousins
5. Ed Davis
6. Xavier Henry
7. Wesley Johnson
8. Al-Farouq Aminu
9. Elias Harris
10. Cole Aldrich
11. Derrick Favors
12. Dexter Pittman
13. Larry Sanders
14. Quincy Pondexter
15. James Anderson
16. Artsiom Parakhouski
17. Willie Warren
18. Damion James
19. Sherron Collins
20. Gordon Hayward
21. Solomon Alabi
22. Gani Lawal
23. Greg Monroe
24. Luke Babbitt
25. Jarvis Varnado
26. Ekpe Udoh
27. Stanley Robinson
28. Craig Brackins
29. Luke Harangody
30. Jerome Jordan
31. Devin Booker
32. Avery Bradley
33. De'Sean Butler
34. A.J. Ogilvy
35. Kalin Lucas
36. Dominique Jones
37. Aubrey Coleman
38. Manny Harris
39. Paul George
40. Devin Ebanks

I didn't include any non-college players since I haven't seen them play.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That seems really high for Patrick Patterson to be drafted. Not to be ranked necessarily but to be drafted for sure.

I like Greg Monroe to be higher also. I feel like the system is really hiding him.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> That seems really high for Patrick Patterson to be drafted. Not to be ranked necessarily but to be drafted for sure.
> 
> I like Greg Monroe to be higher also. I feel like the system is really hiding him.


You could be right on Monroe...I just feel like he's too tentative and disappears for some games. Also concerned about his FG% dropping quite a bit this season. 

Patterson at #3 is high and I wouldn't expect him to go there, but he's a top 10 pick for sure and I think he's going to be a terrific NBA player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> You could be right on Monroe...I just feel like he's too tentative and disappears for some games. Also concerned about his FG% dropping quite a bit this season.
> 
> Patterson at #3 is high and I wouldn't expect him to go there, but he's a top 10 pick for sure and I think he's going to be a terrific NBA player.


I really wish Monroe would play with more intensity. That's a major knock on a guy his size with his skill set. You can't really teach it so it does make me suspect. That Princeton offense is notorious for hiding talent especially in bigs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not many guys 6'11 with that skillset though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

dexter pittman is way too high on both lists.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Hope you come through with that, looking forward to seeing your list...
> Yeah, Reynolds is gonna need a lot to go his way to stick around in the NBA, imo


Here's a top 10 to start (I feel confident in this):

1. John Wall
2. Evan Turner
3. Demarcus Cousins
4. Wesley Johnson
5. Xavier Henry
6. Greg Monroe
7. Ed Davis
8. Al-Faroq Aminu
9. Patrick Patterson
10. Derrick Favors


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> This would be my list just to compare:
> 
> 1. John Wall
> 2. Evan Turner
> ...


Good stuff..
All of us have Wall and Turner 1 and 2, but I gotta say the turnovers worry me with Turner sometimes, but he is playing out of position and at times carrying the team on his back...
Surprisingly you guys have Cousins higher than me but I think the way he played against Arkansas boosted his stock.
I really gotta agree with Geaux that the GTown offense really hides Monroes talent, even though he does fit in pretty nicely..
We have Favors ranked lower than the draft sites, thats interesting..
I feel that he hasnt shown nearly enough skill, and with Swift and T.Thomas never living it up to the hype, i have some doubts about Favors, he is still worth it but a top 3 pick maybe too high...
It seems overall CP tends to favor more proven players, while I ranked some guys that are younger and have more potential
I have guys like Hassan Whiteside, Alec Burks, Derrick Williams, Tiny Gallon and Jordan Hamilton while CP has Quincy Pondexter, Artsiom Parakhouski, Sherron Collins, Ekpe Udoh and Dominique Jones
Also surprised not to see Stanley Robinson on your list...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

You missed him...I have Robinson there at #27. He is not a lottery pick, imo.

Part of the reason I didn't include some of those younger guys you mentioned is because they're more likely to come out next year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh ya, a lot of the guys on my list are likely not coming out yet, but I was just making list of all the prospects regardless whether i think they are coming out yet but you are free to do your list anyway you want, of course...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Anderson with 24 points in the first half against Texas. Time to warm up to him? I think so.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

John Wall
Derrick Favors
Evan Turner
Al Farouq-Aminu
Ed Davis
Willie Warren
DeMarcus Cousins
Wesley Johnson
Patrick Patterson
Xavier Henry
Cole Aldrich
Elias Harris
Quincy Pondexter
Larry Sanders
James Anderson

There's my top 15 that I won't defend.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Anderson with 24 points in the first half against Texas. Time to warm up to him? I think so.


and are you finally starting to cool off on pittman?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Pittman is a great player, he just needs to improve his fitness so he can get more minutes.

I also think it's time for people to realize that Favors just hasn't been that impressive and is not a top 5 pick like many make him out to be.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I think Pittman is a great player, he just needs to improve his fitness so he can get more minutes.


the idea that he could be a first round pick, much less a lottery pick is just ridiculous. he's not a great player on the college level and has even less nba potential. and i really like the guy and respect the work he's put in.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> I also think it's time for people to realize that Favors just hasn't been that impressive and is not a top 5 pick like many make him out to be.


He's not polished on the offensive end, but he's not getting many touches to show off either. He still has great upside as a rebounder, defender, and shot blocker, his offense will take a few years to really be strong but he's got tremendous upside, and I think a good chance to reach it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, Favors is so hard to read, because sometimes he just looks useless, but than you see the size, athletic ability and he is only like 18 years old, that there is no way he isnt a top 3 pick
I dont know overall if I was building a team from the ground up and I needed a PF I would take the risk, also Hewitt has had a pretty solid track record putting guys in the league
But ya at this point I dont know about Favors as a top 5 pick but he is worth the risk anywhere after that...
Also Al Farouq Aminu, Im a fan off, but and he has the handle and quickness but his shooting is really questionable outside like 10 feet, so can he play SF, is he ever gonna have the bulk to play PF?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Favors is playing with three future NBA guys in Lawal, Peacock and Shumpert. There's no guarantee he will have big numbers every game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im not sure Peacock is a future NBA player but Favors offensive game is really undeveloped at this point, its not his numbers
His numbers are fine but it seems thats off of pure talent, and its hard for anyone to live up to top 3 pick status of just talent

Against Clemson he scored on a lot putbacks and alley oops beating the press in an up and down game
Than against Duke, he scored some baskets with brute force but also looked pretty lost in the post and commited some really bad turnovers
Of course Lawal had some of the same problems as a Frosh and he isnt nearly as talented as Favors


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Favors needs to stay in school one more year. He'll be the number one pick next year.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> the idea that he could be a first round pick, much less a lottery pick is just ridiculous. he's not a great player on the college level and has even less nba potential. and i really like the guy and respect the work he's put in.


Well, if you really liked the guy I doubt you'd be attacking him like you are. I don't think I ever said he's a lottery pick, but he is shooting 69%, gets fouls drawn constantly, a great shot blocker, and a great offensive rebounder. The numbers show that. Could he end up under performing at the next level? Sure. But then again, so do most late 1st round picks. And when I see Robinson as a projected lottery pick I say hey - how the heck can Pittman not be a 1st rounder?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

If you're defending Favors and it's on upside alone, there's 50 other guys you can tout then, too. If you're high on him, fine - I'm just guessing you haven't watched many of his games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Favors is playing with three future NBA guys in Lawal, Peacock and Shumpert. There's no guarantee he will have big numbers every game.


Exactly. Favors gets an underwhelming amount of touches for his ability.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

If you think Peacock is an NBA player you need to get your facts straight. Some are high on Shumpert, but he's been a disaster this season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peacock is a future NBA goon. Is he a star, no, but he provides defense and will lay a body on someone. He will make the NBA. He also takes minutes from Favors. You can't just look at prospects in a bubble. You need to look at the teams and yes Shumpert is a future NBA player as well. He has the tools.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Well, if you really liked the guy I doubt you'd be attacking him like you are. I don't think I ever said he's a lottery pick, but he is shooting 69%, gets fouls drawn constantly, a great shot blocker, and a great offensive rebounder. The numbers show that. Could he end up under performing at the next level? Sure. But then again, so do most late 1st round picks. And when I see Robinson as a projected lottery pick I say hey - how the heck can Pittman not be a 1st rounder?


listing him 12th would mean he'd be a lottery pick.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

That doesn't mean I think he's a lottery pick.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> That doesn't mean I think he's a lottery pick.


then what does it mean?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I didn't include any european players since I haven't seen them play. I assume a couple of those guys would be lottery picks.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Update, only did 15 players because I didnt have the time to do a whole top 40 since not THAT much has changed since my last one, but really took the time to 
concentrate on the top 15 here and feel pretty strongly about this list. Also wrote a little bit about the players too. I didnt read the post after typing it up so if you have any questions because of weird grammar/spelling let me know because I was typing pretty fast.


1. John Wall....

2. DeMarcus Cousins... Im a big Cousins fan and clearly he is as good a prospect as there is in this draft. I still dont think his personality/ off court issues are nearly as big as people try to make them out to be so thats why I have him above Turner. As far as his and John Walls games most of you have seen them play numerous times and pretty much everything that can be said about them already has been, so I wont type the same thing again. Still, if you have any questions about either one feel free to ask.

3. Evan Turner... Can pretty much do everything on the basketball court except shoot 3s but has a pretty stroke so that can improve. He has also improved every season since he has been at Ohio State. He does turn the ball over a little more than you would want but he does pretty much everything for Ohio State so thats expected. Also he might not be as succesful playing without the ball in his hands since he will most likely not be the number 1 option in the NBA. At least not right away.

4. Greg Monroe... I am very high on him and we have talked plenty about his strength weaknesses. I still think that his supposed lack of aggressive play and rebounding numbers come more so from the offense he plays in than his personality.

5. Derrick Favors... No player in this draft, including John Wall imo, has a higher ceiling than him. He can run and jump with the best and has the body of a true PF. At the same time he is less skilled than most players that will get drafted, as he often blows easy shots, fails to establish post position against smaller and less talented players and makes silly turnovers.

6. Al Farouq Aminu... Gets his numbers in college and has the length and quickness of an NBA SF but seems to have trouble operating outside of 15 feet. There is a lot of doubts about his outside shooting even though he claimed to have been working on it a lot. He is still very young (even for a So.) so should improve, questions is how much?

7. Cole Aldrich... Still the best and most important player on Kansas. From day 1 he is going to be a defensive and rebounding presence for whoever drafts him and he is already big and strong enough to get post position against a lot of the NBA. Also a pretty good passer out of the post and can even make midrange shots with his unorthodox form. The question is can he take all those skills to the next level and be a star in the pros?

8. Wesley Johnson... I love his game and one of the best college players but as a JR he is older than some SRs and at times he looks to unselfish. He (for draft 
purposes) and his team (to win the NT) need him to be more aggressive down the stretch and attack the basket. He needs to act his part as the best player on Syracuse.

9. Donatas Motiejunas... I havent seen him play a lot but from what I have seen he is sort of an Andrea Bargnani bit not as good a shooter but more quick on his feet and with more potential as a post player. A big talent but as with most international players there is always a bust risk. The good news is from everything I read teams wont have to worry about him staying in Europe unless they want him to.

10. Ed Davis... Another guy hurting himself as of late, and with UNC struggling some may even go as far as saying he isnt a lottery pick anymore but bottom line the defense and rebounding and his nose for the ball combined with athletic ability and youth keeps him in the top 10. His play for the most part has been solid and he is the last on the list of reasons why UNC is struggling, IMO.

11. Xavier Henry... Really came out of the gate strong but has had some trouble against stronger competition which worries me. The kid is only 19 years old though and even though his game and body is very polished for his age I think with experience he will be able to translate his shooting into the big game environment. What does worry me is if he will ever be to become a good enough ball handler to be much more than a spot up shooter at the next level.

12. Solomon Alabi... A very long center with great potential but he isnt your average african tall guy that has no skill. He really understands the game, especially on the defensive end but can also pass and even shoot short/mid range jumpers from the post. I think will be a serviceable center for years and thats worth a lottery pick these days.

13. Devin Ebanks... This guy is an enigma and his numbers are not very impressive but West Virginia has played arguably the toughest schedule in the nation and he just has too much talent. Also still only 20 years old, so obviously the upside is there. I think he should stay another year and polish his skills, in particular his shooting. His teammate DaSean Butler has done so and maybe Ebanks who is more naturally gifted can do the same. With that said I think he is going to enter the draft and still get picked in the lottery and unfortunately that might lead to disappointing pro career.

14. Ekpe Udoh... Absolutely love this guy, the more I see him play the more it becomes true. For all the talk about Greg Monroe this guy is almost as good a passer and can play on the perimeter as well as inside. A very good shot blocker and even a little bit in the post. The only thing about him is he is already 22 years old so may not have the upside of some other prospects but still a heck of a player

15. Patrick Patterson... A good player who has added a lot to his game since a freshmen, when most looked at him as just a guy that plays around the basket strictly to now there being a possibility that he becomes a SF at the next level. However, 10.7 points per game(thats what he is averaging the last 7 games) is unexceptable for a player of his talent. I understand its not entirely his fault but he has to find a way to be more aggressive. Of course 6/16 on 3 point shots is a good sign, as he has really stepped up his jump shooting.

Im starting to warm up to James Anderson as I almost put him on this list and he has really played well in the Big 12 from what Ive seen, and particulary has impressed me with sort of expanding his game to being a more than just a spot up shooter/scorer to now also being a solid play maker.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. John Wall
2. Evan Turner
3. DeMarcus Cousins
4. Derrick Favors
5. Greg Monroe
6. Cole Aldrich
7. James Anderson
8. Al Farouq Aminu
9. Alec Burks
10. Xavier Henry
11. Ed Davis
12. Hassan Whiteside
13. Wesley Johnson 
14. Howard Thompkins
15. Travis Leslie
16. Larry Sanders
17. Ekpe Udoh
18. Kemba Walker
19. Quincy Pondexter
20. Patrick Patterson
21. Damion James
22. Solomon Alabi
23. John Henson
24. JaMychal Green
25. Paul George
26. Jordan Hamilton
27. Jimmer Fredette
28. Devin Ebanks
29. Jon Leuer
30. Elliot Williams
31. Dominique Jones
32. Manny Harris
33. Draymond Green
34. Jacob Pullen
35. Jeff Taylor
36. DJ Kennedy
37. Omar Samhan
38. Gordon Hayward
39. Jarvis Varnado
40. Luke Babbitt

Update, too lazy to do breakdowns for the players so if you have any questions about where I rank the players fire away.
Keep in mind, this where I rank the players not where I expect them to get drafted as some of these guys wont even enter the draft this season.
Also I didnt rank any international players but Vesely, Motiejunas and possibily a few others deserve to be up there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I would put Patterson and Varnado higher, I think they could both become decent role players in the right system.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Gotta say I left out Bledsoe, I wasnt sure where to put him when I was making my list so I decided to make the list and than rank him but I forgot about him. Also Stanley Robinson and Willie Warren were left out even though I took them into consideration Im not too high on either player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This upsets me how people still don't give Da'Sean Butler any credit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's not a top 20 pick, guy's a great college player though


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

But Quincy Pondexter and Patrick Patterson are? Please. Butler can play SG on the pro level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont know about Pondexter, but Patterson has more upside and is more talented than Butler. Butler's a competitor, but his physical tools I am not so sure about. Guy can't beat anyone off the dribble at least not on the pro level. He's not the most athletic guy either. Being Savvy only gets you far. I dont get why people keep taking shots at Patterson, he took a backseat to the super frosh, yet is still putting up pretty good numbers. He's a lotto pick no doubt about it.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think Butler would have a chance if he was a better shooter, but he's just not quite there.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> I dont get why people keep taking shots at Patterson, he took a backseat to the super frosh, yet is still putting up pretty good numbers. He's a lotto pick no doubt about it.


He hasn't had a good year. His rebounding numbers are way down and when your meal ticket is your work on the glass,that is concerning. 

He's averaging just 7.7 rebounds per 40 minutes (pace adjusted against legit competition). That's downright embarrassing for a player like Patterson...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Butler is helping his stock no doubt, if he has some good work outs and West Virginia wins the championship he might get picked lottery (seriously) but still not sure about him, he is the next Brandon Rush in my eyes


----------

